# Brake light stayed on this morning



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, some background. 

About 2 weeks ago my front passenger(right) brake/rotor started squeeling, but did it a lot when my brother was in the car with me driving. After he got out, I've only heard it a few times, he's about 300 lbs. Anyways, he used to work at a tire shop and said my rotor needs to be resurfaced, or it could be my brakes. I've got 34K on my 2001 Sentra SE, not too too much. Anyways, I've tried to put it off, but this morning there was frost on the car, about 30 degrees around here this morning, and I started my car and started off to work, then noticed my brake light was on. So when I got to the next light I tried to pull it up and put it down, but I pounded on the ish and it still stayed on. Now, when I got to work, which is like 30 minutes later. I'm pullin into the garage and the light goes off. I'm like, wtf!?!

This has never happened before with the brake light or any other warning lights, so I'm gonna take the console off tomorrow and check to make sure nothing is obstructing the brake.

But, could this be because of the brakes???

I got into a car accident about 1 1/2 months ago and my car has just been going downhill since. I had to have my driver's headlight replaced, hood, bumper, grill, and also the back bumper(I was sandwiched between 2 cars). I got a nail in my back tire about 3 weeks ago and now this. Plus my amp ain't workin, cause I put in my sub box that I made and now I'm thinkin the car accident jerked that ish around and broke something loose in the amp. 

Also, does anyone work at a Nissan dealer around the MD/VA/DC area???? How much are new brakes and/or rotors??? Remember, I ain't got no $$$ for those Brembro brakes, unless someone's got a perfect deal on em!!! *hint hint*


----------

